# Motorized All American



## chris crew (Oct 3, 2010)

Here are a couple of photos for Bud.

Next project phase is to build or buy a nice beefy rear wheel.


----------



## bud poe (Oct 4, 2010)

Way too cool!  I run those white tires too, they just scream antique!  The last pic is a "before" i assume...Good luck on the wheel build...Thanks.


----------

